# Trainer in East SF bay



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I posted this before in the “general” section, so sorry for the repeat. How did I miss a whole section on trainer rec’s?

So, I’m looking for a trainer to help with issues with my 1 yr old GSD. Primarily mouthing. I’m looking for 1-on-1, not a group thing, either in my home or board and train. 

I’m in Danville, which is about an hour east of San Francisco, between Pleasanton/Dublin/San Ramon and Walnut Creek.

Thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.koruk9.com/?_vsrefdom=wo...MInLTzyoG25AIVFcpkCh2O8gflEAAYASAAEgJVtvD_BwE


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

#1 is Dave Deleissugues in Aromas. You mentioned Shane Garrehy in your other thread. He should be able to help you. When you say mouthing, is that with your kids? Is he getting wound up around them? Chasing?


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I looked up Aromas (I’d never heard of it), and it’s about an hour and a half from me if I go in the middle of the night, when Silicon Valley traffic isn’t a nightmare. It’s not that I’m not willing to travel to help my dog, but I feel like there should be someone just as good closer.

Yes, I may end up going with Shane. I just thought I’d check if someone had a better suggestion.

He is actually much better with the mouthing than he used to be, but isn’t where I want him to be. He gets wound up, especially on the stairs, but sometimes playing with a toy or just for no reason I can discern. I believe he thinks he’s playing, but it isn’t fun for the rest of us, and I’ve tried spraying with water, yelling, remaining calm (as much as I can when a dog has hold of my ankle and won’t let go), grabbing his mouth, spraying with Bianca, saying “ouch!”distracting with a toy. Some of those worked for a day or two, but not long term. Combine that with his tendency to ignore my commands if I don’t have a treat in my hand, and I feel like I need help. He is generally good with my kids, but he went after one yesterday ( on the stairs) and scratched his leg with his teeth. No blood, but a raised welt and a crying child. He also plays too rough with the cat (though the cat teases him and sometimes gets what he deserves.)


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

So he needs to understand there are rules to playing. He's not clear on what he needs to do. The other things you've tried have a way of becoming part of playing, they aren't a real consequence in his mind to stop the winding up. He needs to learn some self control, which starts as control from you. I think in some ways where you mentioned Shane's tips didn't work for you, those may have been more like suggestions, possible things to try in different specific instances, but what you really need is firm, consistent over all obedience, over time. Bay Area traffic is wonderful isn't it? Shane being right there by you is too convenient to pass up.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I think you’re right.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I see you had an older English Mastiff before Siggy. We all go through something like this when we get a different dog and especially a different breed. The chasing he was doing at 9 weeks is generally the start of problems. Even if it tapers off as they grow, it still keeps showing in the things you're seeing now. Then all of a sudden, something more serious could happen. Think of it like this, some dogs can run "with" kids, but some can't, at least until you've ended that desire to chase them. 

If you tell Shane, he doesn't respect the kids and he still wants to chase them because thats basically what he did on the stairs, he'll know what to show you.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I've worked with Dave. I think you should be able to find trainer closer to you for this basic issue. Dave may be overkill (in terms of bay area drive and experience) for just this.


----------

